# 95 740i - Dead battery



## spen0057 (Mar 22, 2010)

My issue with my 95 740i is that the battery is dead and my trunk lock cylinder is removed. Does anyone know how to get in the car while the battery is dead. I had the towing company spend approx. 45 min trying to slim it open but no luck... There is no passenger side key hole. Thanks 

P.S: I cannot get into the car to unlock the hood or trunk. All this has to be done by the outside. My next option is to "brick" it. 
Thanks again. 
Chris :dunno:


----------



## stlbmw (Dec 2, 2008)

spen0057 said:


> My issue with my 95 740i is that the battery is dead and my trunk lock cylinder is removed. Does anyone know how to get in the car while the battery is dead. I had the towing company spend approx. 45 min trying to slim it open but no luck... There is no passenger side key hole. Thanks
> Chris :dunno:


Just a thought....try this....You will need a donor battery from another car, but...
....isn't there a remote positive(+) and negative(-) battery post/stub under the hood in the engine compartment ? Use a set of jumper cables and then connect the donor battery to
the positive and negative posts/stubs under the hood and then trip the switch that you use to open the trunk. Should work. Check your owners manual for the exact location of these
under hood remote battery stubs. If memory serves, I think the positive one has a red cap on it..easy to identify. Let us know how it goes :thumbup:

stlbmw


----------



## spen0057 (Mar 22, 2010)

*95 bmw 740i unlocking doors with dead battery??*

sounds good... but i cant get under the either. any other suggestions. btw.. the second pic that you have looks exactly like mine. thanks


----------



## Adi (Jun 3, 2006)

Can't you open the driver's door with your key and pop the hood? There is a + and - in there for you to connect a donor battery to so that you can then open all other doors+trunk with your remote... then just charge/replace the battery


----------



## stlbmw (Dec 2, 2008)

Adi said:


> Can't you open the driver's door with your key and pop the hood? There is a + and - in there for you to connect a donor battery to so that you can then open all other doors+trunk with your remote... then just charge/replace the battery


Yea the hood should open manually/mechanically with the hood release lever on the drivers side left leg.
Does your car have a key lock cylinder on the door-at least one of them should.
If all else fails call a locksmith, have him come over to the house to unlock the doors.
Then enact the previous plan.

stlbmw


----------



## TxGr8White (Jan 11, 2010)

stlbmw said:


> Yea the hood should open manually/mechanically with the hood release lever on the drivers side left leg.
> Does your car have a key lock cylinder on the door-at least one of them should.
> If all else fails call a locksmith, have him come over to the house to unlock the doors.
> Then enact the previous plan.
> ...


Use the key manually on the driver side door to unlock the lock; open the door; reach in an pull the hood release; connect the + and the - under the hood to either a spare battery or to a battery charger; pop the trunk.

If you still can't figure out how to get into the car after reading these posts, then use a brick!


----------

